# Woodworking Show Returning to Kay??



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Ordered some stuff from Circle Saw today and was told the Woodworking will be in Katy again this year. The guy said end of March. 
I searched the Woodworking Shows website and saw Houston was listed but no dates given. However, one google listing showed March 28-30 but, again, no information on the Woodworking Shows website. 

Anyone know specifics??

Even though it's a road trip for us we may make the drive there this year. In years past we would have called it a 12 pack trip.........lol


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

How's this? The Woodworking Show http://www.thewoodworkingshows.com Open Date: Fri, Mar 28, 2014 Close Date: Sun, Mar 30, 2014 I still laugh when they called this the Houston Show! That location is forty miles from Houston.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, it is returning . GCWA will be there demonstrating come visit us.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

It was at the Merrell Center in Katy in the past. I looked on the Merrell Center website and didn't see it scheduled.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

The tool show is the weekend of March 20--30 ! I am not sure about Friday ! Hope to see you there !


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info folks. I still don't see the dates listed on their website but I'll be there at least one day.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

It's been cancelled - presumably a dispute over ticket sales between TWWS and the Merrell Center.

TWWS says they are looking for an alternate site and will reschedule the show for fall.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Bummer. We were going to make the drive over this year.

Thanks bud.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I quit going myself. Long drive from Beaumont for a show that took less than an hour to see everything....twice. I stopped two years ago . Went downhill in my opinion since moving to Katy and went two or three times since the move. Was much better when it was at Relient. Wish it would improve so I could go again however. The exibitors are very slim.


----------

